# The Lore of the Things



## Lorenzo! (May 8, 2010)

Hey guys, my name's Lorenzo, I'm a professional comic artist living and working in the UK. As one half of The Etherington Brothers, together with my bro robin (on writing details) we've worked in the comics industry for a few years, and our client list inclues Dreamworks, Lucasarts, Random House etc. 

ANYWAY, to get to the point, we're going to be launching an online comic that I hope some of you guys may enjoy. I'll be posting some more info on it a little closer to the time, but for now I just wanted to show you this little teaser and direct you HERE, where you can follow the action using Google, Yahoo, Twitter AIM Netlog or OpenID and see the whole thing unfold.

I hope some of you folks can join us on this adventure! I'll pop back into this thread regularly and update it with artwork from the strip.

Cheers!

Lorenzo!


----------



## Lorenzo! (May 17, 2010)

Happy Monday! Let's kick this week off with a something special - a sneak-peek at one of the cast members from the adventure!

We've added a few other social networking sites to the list too now, so if you go to the main site HERE, you can now follow the action on Blogger, Twitter, Facebook, Myspace, Google, Yahoo, Aim, Netlog, OpenID or Deviant Art!

Phew!

More soon!

Lorenzo!


----------



## Eledhwen (May 22, 2010)

I'm of the generation that had weekly comics to read instead of watching American TV cartoons. Should be interesting.


----------



## Rainwall (May 22, 2010)

Great work Lorenzo! Although I've some problems with english I ll follow this story!


----------



## Starbrow (May 23, 2010)

Looking forward to June 1st.


----------



## Lorenzo! (May 24, 2010)

Hey Eldhwen! Yes, me too! I hope it proves to be a fun ride!

Rainwall! Many thanks! Well, hopefully the action will help explain the story, so you don't have to rely too heavily on it! Many thanks for the kind words!

Starbrow! Yay! Thank you! Should be a lot of fun....!

More images soooon!

Lorenzo!


----------



## Lorenzo! (May 31, 2010)

30 days until THIS THING arrives!


----------



## Lorenzo! (Jun 4, 2010)

Happy Friiiiiiiday! Here's a little step-by-step character design, Lorenzo stylee.

This is for a little teeny-tiny Lore of the Things story we're doing to support the awesome Birdsong anthology, a superb little title that's chock-a-block with upcoming UK comics creators. The book itself will be in black and white, but I'm going to be doing it all up in colour too, because I'm funny like that...

More soon!

Lorenzo!


----------



## Lorenzo! (Jul 1, 2010)

So, here we go. The Lore of the Things, the brand new FREE online comic adventure from us Etherington Brothers is now live! 

READ IT HERE! 

We won't say too much about it at this stage, other than that you have some treats a-coming! We've got quite a bit of the story prepped, but as we're currently in the final 8 weeks of production on our new book Baggage, the strips to begin with will drop every two weeks or so, just to keep the whole thing regular. 

But to paraphrase the great adventure to which we now align ourselves...

"New episodes are never late, Frofro Bagel, nor are they early, they arrive precisely when they mean to."

Enjoy!

Lorenzo and Robin!


----------



## Lorenzo! (Jul 15, 2010)

Episode 2 of The Lore of the Things is now online! read it HERE!


----------



## Lorenzo! (Aug 2, 2010)

So, this is a huge month both for us as a studio, and for me personally!

Work-wise, we're finishing our new book Baggage, getting things ready for the launch of Monkey Nuts: The diamond Egg of Wonders on the 2nd September, starting work on our new book series and getting things in place for an ongoing promo tour. Rather more importantly, I'm also getting married at the end of the month, so as you can imagine, a few things are going to get neglected for the the next four weeks or so. Stick with us, and it'll all be back to normal soon!

Cheers!

Lorenzo!


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 3, 2010)

*Congratulations *Lorenzo!


----------



## Lorenzo! (Aug 5, 2010)

Many thanks, prince of cats!!!


----------

